# Milwauke vs. Makita



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ksc1 said:


> DeWalt (purchased Black & Decker in 1960) has manufacturing in many countries - Brazil, Czech, UK, China, Italy. It has a plant in Yongkang Dongxin Tools Manufacturing Co., Ltd., Zhejiang, China.
> Six plants in USA - Charlotte, Greenfield, Jackson, Shelbyville, Cheraw, New Britain


You got it bit backwards,,,








DeWalt - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Yea B&D bought Dewalt. Must have been the ol www search. Worlds worst source of winformation

Mike


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

Just picked up some of the dewalt tough 2.0. Found em at local store. Didn't have to use Amazon or big box. Yahoo...they way sturdier then anything I've ever used. 

Think my spouse is excited to not hear me ramble about it anymore....


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

wallmaxx said:


> Pack out has made in Israel stamped on mine.
> TTI also bought stiletto hammer.


Dangit


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

wallmaxx said:


> Pack out has made in Israel stamped on mine.
> TTI also bought stiletto hammer.


Most all of the boxxes are made in Israel by the Keter people.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Wheresmypencil said:


> Just picked up some of the dewalt tough 2.0. Found em at local store.


I have the med. Dewalt box 2 point oh. It's a nice box. Took me a while to find out what the yellow thing near the top handle was for.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

All things being equal (which i think is pretty close to true in the Dewalt/Makita/Milwaukee thing) I'd rather buy the tool made by my neighbor. Since that's not possible. I'll settle for not supporting a company owned by the CCP whose stated goal is to destroy the west. This is getting to be tougher and tougher since there doesn't seem to be many options that aren't compromised to one degree or the other.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not in the camp that says it needs to be either / or. 

I run Milwaukee, Makita, Mafell, Dewalt, and Fein.

It's all about the tool to me and not so much about hooking up a different charger. Although when I roll into a job, I'm there for at least a few days and rarely need to put my tools away. So once chargers are out, they are out. 

And yes I really like the Packout System.










Mike.
*___*


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Mike that is one clean set-up .move in and off jobsight fast .I can only imagine the time you put into setting it up .


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Calidecks said:


> I'm not in the camp that says it needs to be either / or.
> 
> I run Milwaukee, Makita, Mafell, Dewalt, and Fein.
> 
> ...


I guess you need to figure out how you work, OP.

Unlike Mike that I quoted above, I am a one man band with one brand.

Three days at one job would be big for me. I do lots of small repairs, often at two or three sites a day. No hoses, no cords, no chargers. 

If you like the idea of one brand, pick the brand that has your favorite most used tools. I use my impact on literally every job, and my left blade circular saw nearly as much.

Modular tool storage is a game changer, as Leo said. Bite the bullet, and you will wonder why you didn’t do it sooner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

Mordekyle said:


> I guess you need to figure out how you work, OP.
> 
> Unlike Mike that I quoted above, I am a one man band with one brand.
> 
> ...


I too am a1 man band. Went with new dewalt system. Havent had time to transfer my trash into them yet. Chomping at bit though.

Thanks all for the reply and things to think about. Really influenced my decision. Recon time will tell if yall have any taste at all....hahaha....


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I’m getting into the Kaizen foam a little bit.

I like the fasteners with the gun, as opposed to a dedicated fastener organizer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i would like fastners with gun also -though 15g how many sizes . framing gun - what do i carry . i tried to keep all my sds bits with the driver -not as bad as the sds max but over the years the boxes get to heavy and to large .just venting frustrations . have been trying to get clean way to keep 1/4" crown staples in the truck that makes them easy to grab ,seperated by size and not banging around and breaking up .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> I’m getting into the Kaizen foam a little bit.
> 
> I like the fasteners with the gun, as opposed to a dedicated fastener organizer.
> 
> ...


I carry too many guns to waste that much space on each one..


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

That’s the beauty of Kaizen.

You have to pare it down to essentials if your space is limited. You get rid of nonessentials. 

I use 1.5 SS staples for the most part. If I have underlayment, I throw a box of appropriate sized staples in too.

I only use 1 1/4 or 1 9/16(?) 18 gauge brads. They live in the tstak.

I only use 21/2 or 3” deck screws. Only 3 1/8” GRK trim screws. Only 1 1/4” drywall screws. Only 1.5” SS 15 gauge. Etc.

I’ve seen guys lugging 20 lb organizers of drywall screws of 10 different sizes. When only a handful was needed. Life is too short to lug around extra tools, fasteners, and junk.

Sometimes less is better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Better to have and not need than need and not have.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Leo G said:


> Better to have and not need than need and not have.


Remind me how much your toolbox weighs?

Interestingly, I have everything I need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> Interestingly, I have everything I need.


I must do a lot more than you because no way can in fill so much space with foam.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Wheresmypencil said:


> First things first. Is anyone using the Milwaukee packout system? Does it work as well/tough as it looks?
> 
> I've been running makita for years and years. Several months ago I was strung out over a few jobs in different stages of holdups. Anyway I needed a saw and didn't have one, so I bought a Milwaukee m18 while gathering material from lumber store. Just to try out. It ran splendidly and seemed better then my makita.
> A few days go by and I'm doing honeydos at house. Decided to put my makita which is 18 as well and Milwaukee side by side fir the day. I liked the Milwaukee saw better eventhough its heavier.
> ...


36v makita saw. Never looked back

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> 36v makita saw. Never looked back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


It's an awesome saw.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Calidecks said:


> It's an awesome saw.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


36v Sawzall kicks ass too

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I must do a lot more than you because no way can in fill so much space with foam.


True, I do have more room. 12’ box truck.

I keep 4 guns like that. Roofer and framer live in crates or drawers.

I don’t carry a compressor anymore since I only use it for roofing 3- 4 times a year.

Table saw with outfeed, tracksaw, sawhorses, dust collector, SCMS and ladders all fit easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

A&E Exteriors said:


> 36v makita saw. Never looked back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Will check it out thanks


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

JFM constr said:


> i would like fastners with gun also -though 15g how many sizes . framing gun - what do i carry . i tried to keep all my sds bits with the driver -not as bad as the sds max but over the years the boxes get to heavy and to large .just venting frustrations . have been trying to get clean way to keep 1/4" crown staples in the truck that makes them easy to grab ,seperated by size and not banging around and breaking up .


Hahaahaaa...Amen too that....


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

A&E Exteriors said:


> 36v Sawzall kicks ass too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Awesome. Will be checking tgat out also. Thanks


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mordekyle said:


> Remind me how much your toolbox weighs?
> 
> Interestingly, I have everything I need.
> 
> ...


So do I. About 250 lbs. But it has wheels.


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

Wheresmypencil said:


> Awesome. Will be checking tgat out also. Thanks


Just watched some of the youtube....think I had hadd a little Tim Allen enthusiasm going on....


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

This site may put me in tge poor house or divorced....haaaahaaaahaaa....ugh


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

May I suggest you visit our counseling thread?









TBA Meeting 2 (Tool Buyers Anonymous)


Here's my goto Mike. ___  




www.contractortalk.com


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

Leo G said:


> May I suggest you visit our counseling thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have skimmed over it already....


----------



## TCEConst (Feb 18, 2021)

I have been using the pack-out system from Milwaukee for about a year and love it. Very good quality, durable, takes a beating and still works great. I keep adding to it b/c of the usability, durability and flexibility of the system. I had Milwaukee sawzalls many years ago, they were the first and considered the best. I’m kind of Old School, I think tools should last a looooong time, these Milwaukee tools seem built to do that.
I also have the M18 system and the M12 system drill and impact drivers, I’m very happy with all of them. I’m a professional and have several guys working for me, they beat them up daily but the tools keep going - if I had to do over again, I wouldn’t change a thing, these Milwaukee tools are great.

All that said, I think Makita tools are great too, I have several of them and all have been durable, precise and and high quality so I can’t say a bad thing about them either, I just really like Milwaukee and the “old school buy American” in me leans towards them. Both are great brands.


Wheresmypencil said:


> First things first. Is anyone using the Milwaukee packout system? Does it work as well/tough as it looks?
> 
> I've been running makita for years and years. Several months ago I was strung out over a few jobs in different stages of holdups. Anyway I needed a saw and didn't have one, so I bought a Milwaukee m18 while gathering material from lumber store. Just to try out. It ran splendidly and seemed better then my makita.
> A few days go by and I'm doing honeydos at house. Decided to put my makita which is 18 as well and Milwaukee side by side fir the day. I liked the Milwaukee saw better eventhough its heavier.
> ...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TCEConst said:


> I just really like Milwaukee and the “old school buy American” in me leans towards them. Both are great brands.


Milwaukee is a chinese owned company! Lone live the CCP.


----------



## terrabit (Jun 30, 2019)

Most of my stuff is either Makita or Festool. But I also use Bosch and Milwaukee M12 stuff. I love the Milwaukee “surge” impact driver for how quiet it is but, my preference is Festool for precision and Makita for power and reliability.

My modular transport/storage system consists of Milwaukee’s Packout system, Festool T-Loc carts and boxes and HD wheeled storage bins. These systems are all effective, the HD bins being cheapest by far, but they have very different applications.

Festool and T-Loc system generally come out for cabinets and finish carpentry, the wheeled bins are for paint tools and materials and Packout for everything else.

Works for me.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I use the Tough System rolling tool box for work. Not so much to carry tools, but it's my daily "go box" framing. Rolls out of the trailer to cut down on trips back and forth. Anything I think is a waste of time to go get, goes in. Spare air parts, blades of all kinds, pencils, chalk plus a red line, plumb laser, etc. Then a box of framing staples, and 2 boxes of stick nails in the bottom. Keeps it all accessible and dry. So I can't speak to the usual use but, the Dewalt has been plenty durable enough, and seems like more internal space than the Packout to me.










Also another vote for the Makita rear handle 36v saw. Super smooth, power enough, refined... Best.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

^^^^

The rolling junk drawer.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

Update.Got the 2.0 version of dewalt boxes. They are great so far. 2 tool boxes and small boxes. Fits all my everyday stuff. The backseat of my truck doesn't look Ike a complete garage sale anymore. 

Only problem I've had in the last 10 days that I've been using them; remembering what boxes. Has what.....haha, senile sucker that I am.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well that takes time to remember what's where. When I filled up the packouts I was constantly searching for stuff. Especially since I was still moving stuff around. I finally got to categories the boxes as to what they should hold.

The roller carries the battery tools.
The smaller of the tool boxes carries hand tools, small parts like drills and a Dremel
The handle box carries air tools, nails, big screws and my laser
The organizer carries screws and tie wraps.

Of course theres a few it fits in there so that's where it goes stuff, but for the most part things are categories.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had no choice but to put labels on all of mine. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Wheresmypencil (Feb 10, 2021)

Calidecks said:


> I had no choice but to put labels on all of mine.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


HAHA, me too...


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)




----------

